# Just another Obama scandal!



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Im sure a few members like ...well we all know who the cunts are that dont give a shit about our Consitution but for those of us that still do heres ANTOTHER major criminal act by Obama and his followers.

http://politics.blogs.foxnews.com/2...ct-report-government-collecting-phone-records

The following are statements released by civil liberties groups in response to the report that the Obama administration has been collecting the phone records of U.S.-based Verizon customers.
*Jameel Jaffer, American Civil Liberties Union deputy legal director:* "From a civil liberties perspective, the program could hardly be any more alarming. It's a program in which some untold number of innocent people have been put under the constant surveillance of government agents. It is beyond Orwellian, and it provides further evidence of the extent to which basic democratic rights are being surrendered in secret to the demands of unaccountable intelligence agencies."
*Michelle Richardson, legislative counsel with the ACLU Washington Legislative Office:* "Now that this unconstitutional surveillance effort has been revealed, the government should end it and disclose its full scope, and Congress should initiate a full investigation. This disclosure also highlights the growing gap between the public's and the government's understandings of the many sweeping surveillance authorities enacted by Congress. Since 9/11, the government has increasingly classified and concealed not just facts, but the law itself. Such extreme secrecy is inconsistent with our democratic values of open government and accountability."
*The Center for Constitutional Rights*: "As far as we know this order from the FISA court is the broadest surveillance order to ever have been issued: it requires no level of suspicion and applies to all Verizon subscribers anywhere in the U.S. It also contains a gag order prohibiting Verizon from disclosing information about the order to anyone other than their counsel. The Patriot Act's incredibly broad surveillance provision purportedly authorizes an order of this sort, though its constitutionality is in question and several senators have complained about it. The Patriot Act provision requires the FBI to notify Congress about the number of such warrants, but this single order covering millions of people is a deceptive end-run around that disclosure requirement

Read more: http://politics.blogs.foxnews.com/2013/06/06/civil-liberties-groups-react-report-government-collecting-phone-records#ixzz2VRZeGGa6


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2013)

How is this Kenyan Fraud still in office?


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Now YOUR Phone Records Seized?*


_Reuters_
A British newspaper claims NSA is collecting phone records of millions of US Verizon customers on an 'ongoing daily basis,' in what one civil liberties group calls 'the broadest surveillance order to ever have been issued,' - though one law enforcement source says the process is not yet started.
*Civil Liberties Groups React*


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

How about we seize _his_ phone records (the real records).


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

> *Memorandum for the Heads of Executive Departments and Agencies*
> 
> *SUBJECT: Transparency and Open Government*
> My Administration is committed to creating an unprecedented level of openness in Government. We will work together to ensure the public trust and establish a system of transparency, public participation, and collaboration. Openness will strengthen our democracy and promote efficiency and effectiveness in Government.
> ...


http://www.whitehouse.gov/the_press_office/TransparencyandOpenGovernment

Jesus imagine how bad it would be if this administration didn't believe in transparency. 

There are a lot of things I don't have a problem with if I'm in public and have no expectation of privacy, but what I do in the privacy of my home is a different story. What use is it to the government to know how many times a day my kids call me and for how long, how often I talk to family and friends or how many calls from telemarketers, research companies, etc. go unanswered? I have nothing to hide, but how is tracking everyone and throwing more useless data into the mix going to help anything? The government can't even keep track of people when they have information that these people pose a threat as it is.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

When is Michael Moore going to make a movie about the abuses of this administration?

*crickets*

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Make note that the newspaper that broke this story is British NOT American....pretty sad when Brits like Breitbart and Steyn have more integrity than our own journlists.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Mainstream Media Fail to Break Even One of Four Obama Scandals

*Well, if it is Thursday, there must be a new Obama scandal. But one thing is for damn sure, whatever that scandal is, you can bet the American mainstream media will be playing catch up and not carrying the glory of breaking a story about a major White House scandal.*

Fact: Over the past few weeks, four major scandals have broken over the Obama administration, and it is a very sad (and frightening) truth that our pathetic, American, lapdog mainstream media is not responsible for breaking even a single one.
*Verizon?* Nope, not our guys. That was the Brits over at The Guardian.
*IRS?* Nope, not our guys. The IRS broke their own scandal with a planted question.
*The Justice Department's seizure of Associated Press phone records?* Nope, not our guys. Believe it or not, the Associated Press didn't even break that story. Like the IRS, we only found out because the Justice Department outted itself in a letter notifying the AP of what it had done.
*Benghazi?* Are you kidding. With a couple of rare exceptions (Jake Tapper, Sharyl Attkisson) the media has spent the last 8 months attacking those seeking the truth (Congress, Fox News) not seeking the truth. It was the GOP congress that demanded the email exchanges around the shaping of the talking points, not the media.
Left up to the media, we wouldn't know anything about Libya. All of the media's energy was collectively poured into ensuring the truth was never discovered.
And do you want to know what makes this realization especially pathetic? In three of the four scandals (the AP being the exception), had our media been less interested in protecting Power and more interested in holding Power accountable, these huge, career-making stories were right there for their taking.
For over a year now, conservative Tea Party groups have been complaining about IRS harassment. But because Obama told them to, the media hate the Tea Party. So in the face of these complaints and even a few Congressional inquiries, the media either ignored the harassment reports or openly sided with the IRS. (No joke. Click the link.)
_Obviously,_ you can say the same about Libya. All the dots were there to connect: Security failures, two weeks of lies, the midnight arrest of some hapless filmmaker&#8230; But rather than connect the dots, the media played goalie for Obama against Fox News and Darrell Issa. Besides, there was a re-election to win and Todd Akin got something wrong about The Womanparts.
Moreover, there are still *plenty* of dots to connect about Libya. But the new SQUIRREL is OVERREACH and already the lapdogs are back in goalie formation.

http://www.breitbart.com/Big-Journa...Did-Not-break-Even-One-of-Four-Obama-Scandals


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2013)

What does it take to impeach this guy?


----------

